

MS Research - Ripley: Ensuring the integrity of client-side code - xel02
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/ripley/

======
xel02
Summary: Using .NET to create web applications and the Volta compiler to
automagically generate the required JavaScript code allows for a uniform
development platform.

The problem: the client code that was once trusted because it lives on a
server not resides on untrusted clients. Ripley sits between the server and
the client, and runs a replica of the code running on the client. Any input on
the client is sent to the replica to be run as well, if the outputs do not
agree the code fails.

End result: Faster response time on the client(due to the use of client-side
code) but integrity of computation.

